# Prothanes & PowerSlots & Hawks, Oh My!



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I just had front and rear Prothane swaybar bushing sets, four-wheel PowerSlot rotors, and front Hawk pads installed on my Holden.

Wow. Big difference. Those front & rear Prothanes have really stiffened up the car, It was already tight but now feels positively _taut_. The nose-dive on braking has been substantially arrested, and the car remains _very_ flat and composed when accelerating. Nice. No degrade in ride quality, though there may be a _very_ slight increase in cabin noise. It hits bumps in the pavement like my old Bimmer did now, with a very solid feel....the difference when hitting some of the larger whoop-de-dos on the I-5 at speed is incredible-- much better, more quickly damped. Steering response is definitely quicker as well. I think I'll go ahead and do the control arm bushings next. Highly recommended.

I also got The Power Slot slotted rotors. As most of we 2004ers know, the Goat already has rotors that are too small for the car, and I obviously cooked at least one already. I warped it by doing a major "Woah Nelly," having to put my foot into it from ~120mph to a deal stop. Slots should help disappate heat somewhat. I was just going to have the OEMs turned, but got a good deal on the Power Slots. I also upgraded the brake pads up front to Hawks per PowerSlot's reccommendation. The difference is striking...and that rather slight (yet disconcerting) one-per-rev vibration is gone. The Power Slots look better than OEM as well...they are cad plated and thus shouldn't get that nasty patina of rust.

With my larger wheels, I have room for larger rotors, but not the budget for a whole new caliper / rotor system (obviously the optimal solution). I can't afford that right now. A pair of decent Baers or Wilwoods or Brembos will run at _least_ $1200 in the box. I got four new rotors and upgraded pads (and noticiably more positive braking) for ~$600 installed. Gotta balance performance per dollar here-- my car isn't a show car or hangar queen, after all.

Like I said, the new rotors just _look_ better as well. I've also purchased a high-temp two-part brake caliper paint-- wait until I paint the caliper housings yellow! :cool 

BTW with the help of the guys at the shop I was able to confirm that lowering her isn't really an option...those 18" Dunlop SP Sport FM901s are substantially wider / taller than OEM and even with my rolled fender lip will rub if I drop it any more that say, 1/2". Not worth it. 

That's good...more money for other stuff.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the pass down. Powerslots will be my choice if I have to replace a warped rotor. Do you have a web address on the Prothanes so we can check them out?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> Thanks for the pass down. Powerslots will be my choice if I have to replace a warped rotor. Do you have a web address on the Prothanes so we can check them out?



I got mine from Gravana Tuning-- http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2004_Pontiac_GTO_5.7.aspx


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

What are your specs on your wheels?

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

18" Momo Tuners.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW those Hawks HPS pads have excellent stopping-power, but _man_ are they dusty mofos! I've had mine on for a week, and was amazed at the accumulation. I haven't seen brake dust like that since my '86 E30 BMW!

Passed a great test yesterday, however, after playing footsie with a hopped-up Acura RSX-R on the 5 freeway yesterdat. Smooth stopping power from 130 mph-- those Hawks and Powerslots make a huge difference...good stuff.

I think I need camber bushings, though...handling really gets weird when you have to get hard on the _woah_ pedal.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

I just did my front and rear sway bar bushings last week and replaced them also with Prothane bushings. I agree with Groucho's assessment. I have not noticed any increase in cabin noise, but I have only been tooling around town. I would not hesitate to do those again. Less than $50 for the bushings and $135 for the install, not bad..... I also got mine from Gravana.

Groucho, I dig those wheels. Really cool what you did with the color on the calipers. I am a little dissapointed you didn't get the Momo certerpiece right side up though, but then I guess the car would have been up side down!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

looks fantastic ! loved the power slots on my SS and plan on them AFTER the LS6 cam / springs, and tune from GTODealer as soon as their center opens.


----------

